

F-Droid (Android FOSS Repository) - kelnos
https://f-droid.org/

======
zurn
Wow, high time for this!

[https://f-droid.org/wiki/page/Build_Server_Setup](https://f-droid.org/wiki/page/Build_Server_Setup)
seems to have some clues on the automated build system.

